# Look for the humor if you can



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Last night I just got relaxed and the phone rings???? It was my favorite Mother In Law❤ I hear my wife's voice and she sounded very concerned. Now remember my mother in law lives 45 minutes from my wife and I. When I get a chance to speak, I ask what is wrong. My wife tells me that the mother in law's television tower fell on the roof of her house????‍♂???? I ask my to ask if her cat jumped when it happened???????? she said "no" Knowing that cat as well as I do, I told her I would be down this morning, and not to worry. Trust me, if that tower fell very hard at all, that cat would have jumped straight up???????????? and would still be hiding????????

I never thought I would say I'm grateful for the internet, but since all this chaotic #%&%#&@ I take my IPad with me just in case I want to check the forum????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I just got a phone call from my mother in law, her neighbor came over and removed the television tower from her roof the media should spread that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I still can hear my Dads voice when I get to the point of not exactly sure what to do. I think my token of appreciation all started out when I was asked to go horse back riding with my friend. Dad gave me a couple bags of candy to take a a token of appreciation for inviting me out for the day. That ended up be the best part of the day for me Having never rode a horse befor, Im thinking how hard can it be Well the horse they let me ride would stop whenever the other horses did‍♂ We are moving along at a good pace, when out of nowhere everyone stops Everone but ME That Horses &#%& I was riding dropped his head and it was OTT for me I cleans out patch of grass several feet with myface My friends are laughing their butts off, but still managed to ask if I was ok‍♂ Why would you ask I said in embarrassment We are still friends


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When my Dad passed away, we had the funeral at the gravesite. This is what our family wants. The VFW members all attend, which is extra special because these amazing gentleman and one very amazing lady are OLD. We are all waiting for Harold to push the button on the cassette player to play taps. I’m already anticipating that very familiar sound of the taps. Harold pushes the cassette in and everything but taps came out of that cassette‍♂ Harold scrambles to get taps to play, finally succeeding. Everyone rushes over to apologize and give their condolences. I said the only thing that would have made it any more perfect, was if they had played Mack the knife first. My Dad liked that song. I’m positive Dad would have seen a little humor in a very somber day. I still to this day to treat everyone with the respect my Dad taught me. All the VFW members have passed by now, but looking back they were the wealthiest people I will ever know. Not monetary, friendship, respect and always there for each other.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks for sharing mr. tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you hoggy I have to admit it's tough to stay positive in these &#@% times, that's whyI surround myself with amazing people and this Forum.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

We all struggle from time to time, good thing we have a hobby we can meditate with or destroy some cans.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is an example of what I like humor for. My mother in-law calls last night saying her leg is in serious pain. She had a steel rod put in her leg because cancer Had weakened it. They wanted her to go in at 7:30 am this morning for a CAT scan. Naturally she was upset when she called for my wife to take her to the Dr. we put her on speaker phone, and I kiddingly tell her she has a cat, so why go anywhere‍♂ Later she calls and said those dummies took a CAT scan of her head‍♂ I jump in and tell her they got the wrong end She says I told them there wasn’t anything up there this is what I call nervous humor, We do it to release some tension.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Stay strong, and patient. If were not laughing then were crying. Your just putting your time in because one day youll be like her and need a ride to get your head examined. Or someone to make light of a serious situation with a well placed/timed joke or 7.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks NSFC


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sometimes my humor borders on cruelty, at least lately. My neighbor is the most racist person I have ever met. Whenever I unable to avoid him I start the conversation with, "Did you see who the hel* is moving in down the street?". Then I just shake my head and walk off defeated. It takes him all of 2 minutes to jump in his truck and go look for the trouble that isn't there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Sorry to hear that


Yea Tag. I need to get back on the highroad and just not hear his stabs at society. My wife is Scottish and highly sensitive to insensitive people. My real objective is to keep her busy and out of his driveway. Okay! Back to the real funny stuff!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Does anyone here fly a kite anymore? My brother needed me to teach his daughter how to fly a kite. I let her pick out a fancy one and we went to the reservoir to get r' flying. My brother kept telling me she had a short attention span and to keep my hand on her shoulder. Sure enough she saw a pretty rock on the ground and bent over to pick it up. At that point my sister looks up in the sky and says, "What is wrong with the kite?". In order for my niece to pick up the rock she let my kite go!?  
But it gets better! A Park Ranger saw the whole thing and came over to offer us a ticket for polluting the lake! My brother stepped up and saved the day by flashing some of his DEA Credentials and made the problem dissolve. Moral of the Story? Leash Your Kite!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Mo


----------

